# Help



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

My pregnant molly won't eat, it's been three days. What can I do to coax her to eat? It's getting me worried, as she won't eat. I have to constantly fish out the food cause she won't eat it.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

If you could post some other things, that would be more helpful. 
The biggest thing we need to know _whenever_ you post a question regarding your fish's health is the quality of your water. You can determine that by testing your water with test strips or taking it to your local fish store to have them test it for you. Most strips test for ammonia/nitrite, nitrate, pH, hardness, and alkalinity. The reason this is so important is because too much or too little of any of these can be bad for your fish: for example, high levels of ammonia, nitrites or nitrates can cause gill damage, weaken your fish's immune system and eventually kill your fish. The packet that comes with the test kit will explain how to test the water and how to remedy the water quality if anything's wrong with it. So I'd pick up one of those soon 

If you could provide a description of the fish as well, that would be greatly helpful. For example, did she develop any odd behaviors lately (e.g. sitting at the bottom of the tank, becoming lethargic, or darting wildly around the tank), or has she changed at all in her physical appearance (e.g. any redness, swelling, etc.), and also how long she has been pregnant for. If you could provide any of this, that would be greatly helpful. Otherwise, simply saying 'she won't eat' doesn't tell us a lot. It could be that your molly just doesn't eat a lot or something


----------

